# small custom tank needed



## Vito (18 Jul 2016)

Hi guys anyone know where I can get a small tank built, I need it 40cm long by 30cm deep and 20cm high. cheap as possible nothing fancy....


----------



## Wisey (18 Jul 2016)

You could try ND Aquatics. I have not used them personally as I live in Aberdeen, the tank price was good, but the shipping was too expensive. They are in Hertford and you appear to be in Watford, so pretty close to you. They seem to have a good reputation from what I have read online.

http://ndaquatics.co.uk


----------



## MrHidley (18 Jul 2016)

You could build your own out of acrylic or glass.


----------



## zozo (18 Jul 2016)

That's indeed not a typical aquarium size, then you say nothing fancy and cheap. But those off standard sizes are usualy only offered by the fancy pancy. So if you find it, it probably will have a fancy pancy price tag.. Or you need to find an aquarium builder, building it for you..  Or just build your own, it aint as difficult as seems and in those small dimensions even less difficult.





I would combine both techniques, use the first video as guide (is the strongest and easiest, bottom panel inside) and apply masking tape as in the second video to prevent smearing kit where you do not need it. Easypeasy to build some fancy pancy.. 

The glass you need is 4mm blank floated which also is relatively cheap.. The Bison glass silicon kit is perfect for aquarium and available in almost every hardware store.

The regular aquarium industry is for what ever reason still stuck into Dutch style aquarium sizes, higher or same hiegth as width. Only special brands offer off sizes for special prices..

Tho 20 cm high if very often used in the turtle tank, so visiting the reptile/amfibian corner you might find some there. But where i come from, those reptile tanks are more expensive than aquariums.


----------



## Nelson (18 Jul 2016)

Slightly smaller.Not sure if the white corners come off.
http://ciano.pt/en/produto/tartarium-40/


----------



## alto (19 Jul 2016)

Are you still running your 90cm setup from NA?
(enjoyed it's journal  )


----------



## papa_c (20 Jul 2016)

I would check out ND Aquatics, I have a large custom size from them and it was cheaper than most standard sizes from else where. Really depends on your budget


----------



## alto (21 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Slightly smaller.Not sure if the white corners come off.
> http://ciano.pt/en/produto/tartarium-40/


apparently they are optional - like the ramp  (for geriatric fishes)


----------



## Vito (1 Aug 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for all the advice, all seem great solutions, in keen to build one but I don't know where to buy the glass, any suggestions?



alto said:


> Are you still running your 90cm setup from NA?
> (enjoyed it's journal  )


Sold the tank about 3 months ago as I had no time for maintenance once I had a child


----------



## tim (1 Aug 2016)

Most glaziers should be able to cut the glass to your specifications.


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2016)

Vito said:


> Sold the tank about 3 months ago as I had no time for maintenance once I had a child


congratulations


----------

